# Suggestions for New Super Mare Please :D



## gadetra (8 March 2011)

Hello all,
I would like stallion suggestions please for my new super broodie! She is a brown 16.2hh approx 15yr old maiden mare by Flagmount King out of a Tb mare Lazette by Stubbs Gazette. She has a half brother that evented to quite a high level in England appearantly (he was sold for £40,000 as a 3 yr old) by Cavalier Royale and a brother point to pointing in England also. I'd like to track down the Cavalier Royale brother but I can't get his name unfortunately.
She has an unreal hindleg and can jump 6ft handily. She is VERY athletic! However she hasn't really done much competing and has been a pet for the last 10 years.
I am wanting to send her to a TB and currently Golden Lariat is choice number 1 but all suggestions are welcome. The aim is to breed an eventer. She has plenty of scope and movement so can carry the flatter TB movement.
Here she is:













and looking quite like her father I think:






All confo critiques and stallion suggestions welcome.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

NICE MARE, LUCKY YOU!

Would you cover AI as this opens up your options quite abit?


----------



## LynneB (9 March 2011)

have you tried looking your mare up on the sport horse database? if she is there you may be able to track her brother down by clicking on the mare and then her offspring.

it might be worth looking at Honour Cruise, not a pure TB (3/4 TB / 1/4 ID) but he has the lovely breeding of Cruising x Clover Hill and will be evented this year by Oli Townend - or their other boy Power Blade who just had a son (Power Line) go advanced with OT too.

both can be seen here

http://www.horsebreedersmagazine.com/#/power-blade/4548832430

and Nina at Harthill is lovely to deal with


----------



## vicijp (9 March 2011)

I have a 16hh TB stallion that woudl suit. Its his first season at stud but he has been very sound and has great movement and temperament. 
Aeroplane - www.ukbloodstock.com .


----------



## eventrider23 (9 March 2011)

If not Honour Cruise and you want pure TB, Harthill Stud also have the TB stallion Power Blade who is one of those irish greats that has thankfully been brought to the UK.  His son Power Line upgraded to Advanced eventing last weekend and is out of a KoD line mare.  Also there is Primitive Academy at Louella Stud who I adore!!!


----------



## Zuzan (9 March 2011)

Have a look at Grafenstolz.. ?  he's Trakehner tho..


----------



## Dandycandy (9 March 2011)

I agree with above id put her with a warmblood.poss a Trak or oldenburg. shes got a beautiful head and neck.
good luck!


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 March 2011)

I would suggest 'One More Tiger' (link below) I think he is lovely and would really compliment your mare - it depends on your budget too really.

http://www.greatbrockhamhurststud.co.uk/onemoretiger.htm


----------



## Simsar (9 March 2011)

Does it have to be Irish based, if so what about Loughahoe Guy?


----------



## Simsar (9 March 2011)

What about Stormhill Miller?

As a personal thing I wouldn't use Golden Lariat because IMO his pedigree is not good enough for sporthorse production with both ND and Mr P in the first 3 generations, but that is just my opinion.

I was going to suggest Riyalan but he has a treble to ND on the dams side so maybe not.

If you would do AI then you could have alot more options like Power Blade, Primo Pageant, etc and some really nice TB's in Europe like Downe Right Rebel and Watermill Rolex full brother to Watermill Swatch who is maybe another to think about.

Perhaps check out some of the TB's on the Holstiener and KWPN website? 

Will keep thinking


----------



## gadetra (9 March 2011)

Thank you everybody great suggestions.
I would like to go for natural cover this year as it is her maiden year and it is just that little bit easier for maiden mares to go live cover instead of AI i think-i could be wrong!
Also it would have to be Irish based as well.
I wanted to use Powerblade-I loved him when he won the Croker Cup but he's accross the water now!
I would be interested in stormhill Miller - is he that TB in Wicklow that got the 4* horse?
I take your reservations about Golden Lariat, I liked him cos of the foals I have seen and the fact that he is a half brother to High Roller who has had quite a bit of success as an eventing sire.
I am also considering Loughohoe Guy (sp?) I like him a lot and he's only down the road!
I think Watermill Swatch lacked a bit of substance when i seen him in the flesh.
I'm trying to stay away from the warmblood I'm afraid, she's got such lovely traditional breeding I'd like to go full Irish this year. I am considering Selle Francais for next year but this year I'm going TB.
Also on a cynical level, Irish warmbloods just aren't as commercial as foals as the pure Irish and as I intend to sell the offspring after weaning I have to think saleability (sp?) 
Also she has incredible movement so doesn't really need much help in that area.
I feel so lucky to have her, it's like having a Ferrari in the field 
Thanks again for all the suggestions I am working through the links right now!!

Also has anyone presented a mare for the new ISH mare inspections? I'd like to have a go with her but we'll see how much time I have for it...Are they jumped loose along with the triangle? Does anyone rate this process? 
Thank you all again again


----------



## bryngelenponies (9 March 2011)

Just wanted to say what I lovely mare you've got! Friends of mine in Ireland used to stand Flagmount King and still have 2 of his progeny, lovely stallion that produced lovely stock.


----------



## magic104 (9 March 2011)

gadetra said:



			Thank you everybody great suggestions.
I would like to go for natural cover this year as it is her maiden year and it is just that little bit easier for maiden mares to go live cover instead of AI i think-i could be wrong!
Also it would have to be Irish based as well.
I wanted to use Powerblade-I loved him when he won the Croker Cup but he's accross the water now!


Click to expand...

That is not quiet true, but everyone to their own.  I would also recommend Power Blade after seeing him at Addington.


----------



## eventrider23 (9 March 2011)

Yes I believe Miller is in Wicklow.  Power Blade is still available in Ireland via AI.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (9 March 2011)

Lovely mare!

Yes I quite agree- you would want to use a full thoroughbred on this mare.

I've just had a quick scan of the list of thoroughbred stallions in the 2010 irish sport horse stallion book. 
Can't assess them all as most of them dont have pictures, but only a select handfull of them have the right sort of pedigree for eventing/jumping.

Didnt go through the whole book but I would look at;-

Master Imp ( definately first choice but not sure whether he's still alive or what he looks like in the flesh)
Shareef, Rachelle Comet, Houmayoun, Freddie's Star,Minstrel Bouncer, Tasset, Sovereign Water, Lord noble, Rock Chanteur and Desert Knight.

Be carefull with TB pedigrees because a lot of lines will not give you a good jumping horse and there are quite a few in there in that book that I would not use to breed a eventer/showjumper!


----------



## sallyf (9 March 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			Yes I believe Miller is in Wicklow.  Power Blade is still available in Ireland via AI.
		
Click to expand...

If they are located in Northern Ireland any british based stallions could ship semen over to them.
If they are based in southern Ireland ,only stallions RESIDENT in an EU centre can ship semen to them .
I may be wrong but thought Power Blade was a walk in stallion but i am happy to be corrected.


----------



## Simsar (9 March 2011)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Lovely mare!

Yes I quite agree- you would want to use a full thoroughbred on this mare.

I've just had a quick scan of the list of thoroughbred stallions in the 2010 irish sport horse stallion book. 
Can't assess them all as most of them dont have pictures, but only a select handfull of them have the right sort of pedigree for eventing/jumping.

Didnt go through the whole book but I would look at;-

Master Imp ( definately first choice but not sure whether he's still alive or what he looks like in the flesh)
Shareef, Rachelle Comet, Houmayoun, Freddie's Star,Minstrel Bouncer, Tasset, Sovereign Water, Lord noble, Rock Chanteur and Desert Knight.

Be carefull with TB pedigrees because a lot of lines will not give you a good jumping horse and there are quite a few in there in that book that I would not use to breed a eventer/showjumper!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, I took a look in the 2009 book earlier and the good ones are either old, dead or just not producing the quality stock and the new ones don't have the breeding or are way to fine. 

Have a look through the ISH book there are a few nearly full TB's that might fit the bill.

I posted a thread last year about HIS type TB stallions, look it up there might be some ideas on that thread as I think there was some imput from Ireland.


----------



## Simsar (9 March 2011)

If you do think about not full TB but very close maybe look at Clover Brigade, Clover Valley, Coronea Eagle, Kiltealy Spring etc, as they all have a very high percentage of TB.


----------



## sallyf (9 March 2011)

sallyf said:



			If they are located in Northern Ireland any british based stallions could ship semen over to them.
If they are based in southern Ireland ,only stallions RESIDENT in an EU centre can ship semen to them .
I may be wrong but thought Power Blade was a walk in stallion but i am happy to be corrected.
		
Click to expand...

Actually i will revise this i think there is frozen available EU for Power blade


----------



## eventrider23 (9 March 2011)

I THINK Sally altho stand to be corrected that Power Blade was sent for a while to be frozen and so has EU frozen stored now (or soon will as I believe that was the plan) and last i heard there was talk of him standing at Twemlows itself for ease of collection, etc.


----------



## jcwh (9 March 2011)

i suggest using Kreator. hes TB but used as refinement for WBs studbooks like HOLST and some others i think...
lovely offspring, calm athletic, BRILLIANT jumps, nice movement-free through shoulder and hock etc.
i suggest giving him a look.


----------



## eventrider23 (9 March 2011)

Think we cross posted Sally! LOL


----------



## gadetra (10 March 2011)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Lovely mare!

Yes I quite agree- you would want to use a full thoroughbred on this mare.

I've just had a quick scan of the list of thoroughbred stallions in the 2010 irish sport horse stallion book. 
Can't assess them all as most of them dont have pictures, but only a select handfull of them have the right sort of pedigree for eventing/jumping.

Didnt go through the whole book but I would look at;-

Master Imp ( definately first choice but not sure whether he's still alive or what he looks like in the flesh)
Shareef, Rachelle Comet, Houmayoun, Freddie's Star,Minstrel Bouncer, Tasset, Sovereign Water, Lord noble, Rock Chanteur and Desert Knight.

Be carefull with TB pedigrees because a lot of lines will not give you a good jumping horse and there are quite a few in there in that book that I would not use to breed a eventer/showjumper!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I want to be super careful about which Tb to go for. Sadly, Colourfield, Master Imp and Cult Hero amongst others have passed on. I haven't heard much about Rock Chanteur's progeny but wil look him up again. I like the sound of Raise You Time but he's getting on now and Master Imp has an S1 son Golden Master but I woul dlike to find out hy he wasn't approved before I'd think of using him. I like Rachelle Comet i have seen him before but he is a bit light i think. Lord Noble...I love Sir Gaylord in a pedigree but he's another golden oldie. Rich Rebel is abother lovely old chap...
Is Porter Rhodes still covering? I hear he produces sharp stuff though, and she's sharp anough herself.
Billie's Bank is another high up on the list.
I have been pouring over the studbook since the New Year and am pretty much no where nearer a solution!
Saracen Hill is aother younger chap I seen and was impressed by as was Market Square and Oke Boy but they don't appear to be popular/successful.
Anyone know why?
She has Precipitation in her backbreeding so any lines in particular that cros well with this?
I have so many questions sorry, I have never had a mare of her quality before so stud decisions were never this wide, varied or head wreacking before!!
ps. jcwh do you have a link to kreator? 

Thank you all again


----------



## seabsicuit2 (10 March 2011)

Re; unsuccessfull/unpopular stallions- I think this is all purely down to marketing and business savvy of the owner! 

The better the marketing, the better the mares the stallion attracts. Without any marketing,there is no large band of mares to cover, so it can then take years before people realise what good stuff a stallion is producing. 

I love Billie's bank pedigree!

Precipitation seems to cross well with anything



.


----------



## jcwh (10 March 2011)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?0=dummy&i=10535375&ad_session=oGbUFy

SORRY!! i didnt know he passed away!! super sad.
this is a 4yo Gelding by him
LOOK AT THE MOVEMENT AND JUMP
im so sorry i didnt mean to post a stallion you couldnt use! 
i didnt even know he stood in poland...


----------



## eventrider23 (10 March 2011)

Just seen on the FB page that Power Blade IS available chilled and frozen in Ireland,


----------



## gadetra (10 March 2011)

Ok so I heard that Morningside Stud had a few straws from Heraldik - i'm not sure when/where I heard it but does anyone know if thay still have? He has to be the ultimate TB! Jumped GP, and sire of serious performers. If i was to AI, I'd like some of that please!
Also French Buffet-did he leave any straws behind him?
On the living ones what do people think of High Roller? He has some high level eventers out there-anyone have any dealings with him/his stock?
Oh decisions decisions!!


----------



## gadetra (10 March 2011)

Just looked up Stormhill Miller-looks a nice sort but he's only S1 and i would be hesitant about using an S1 stallion...although he has good progeny performance but then why only S1?


----------



## eventrider23 (10 March 2011)

I LOVE Rich Rebel and love the temperament of his stock....usually really genuine hard working sorts!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (10 March 2011)

Rich rebels tend to have soundness issues, you are lucky if you can get one to stay sound past 5 years old!


----------



## TJP (10 March 2011)

[QUOTE=gadetra;9479061
Also French Buffet-did he leave any straws behind him?

Not sure about that but he left me a gorgeous chestnut colt.  
Reno Rebel could be worth a look or Loughehoe guy.  There were nice foals by both of them at Cavan last year.


----------



## gadetra (11 March 2011)

Oh I didn't know about the Rich Rebel's soundness issues. I will steer clear so. You suond like you have had experience of this-may i ask what it is?


----------



## cushla (11 March 2011)

Think Stormhill Miller has been upgraded because of his progeny


----------



## niamhmacc (31 March 2011)

Downe Right Rebel is TB by Mayhill, seriously good Tb bloodlines who have proven themselves at eventing. He has moved to Ireland since July 2010 and is standing in Kenmare, Co. Kerry, available for natural cover and AI. This horse you have to see him in the flesh to feel his beautiful presence, this does not show in his photos. He did very well at the Horse Board Inspections this year. Check out his facebook page or call +353877710360 for further information.


----------



## gadetra (31 March 2011)

Thank you all for your brilliant suggestions 
At the minute Loughahoe Guy is in pole position. I like Let the Lion Roar at Bridgehouse but not too sure if he's available to sporthorse mares. 
If i can get transport sorted down to Loughahoe Guy in Ballinasloe it's a done deal if not then someone closer. Am also looking into AI with the vet so fingers crossed! I'm not sending her off untill end of April/May but very very excited. I have also thought of a name for the Beth (supermare)/Loughahoe Guy offspring...it hasn't even been concieved! how sad is that


----------



## cruiseline (23 February 2012)

I know I am not a TB person  but when I saw Watermill Swatch at SSGB I really liked him. I would not have said he was lacking substance for a TB stallion


----------



## Colivet (23 February 2012)

What about Ghareeb?  He has quite a number of eventing progeny doing well, including 4 or 6 three star horses (several of which have damsires going back to King of Diamonds).

ETA:  Not met any progeny personally but from what I can gather they seem to have nice temperaments.  Mark Kyle has one eventing as does Oli T.


----------



## LadyRascasse (23 February 2012)

For me it would have to be Sir Suave, he has lovely movement just so lovely to watch. definitely worth looking at imo


----------



## Lark (24 February 2012)

Ghareeb produces lovely workmanlike horses with superb temperaments.
Rich Rebel is sadly no longer with us.
We will be sending our Kings MasterxCavalier mare to Slyguffs new Stallion Pointiiliste this year. He created quiet a buzz last year.
He has incredible presence and movement although as a first year stallion he is yet unproven; however we will put our faith in Slyguff that they have chosen an apt replacement for Master Imp.
Typically marketing is at a minimum but you can see him here in the RDS 2011 parade:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC18KYgiYLw
Slyguff do not do AI but as you are in the same country at least it might be worth taking a look at him.

Another horse that I really do like is Mighty Magic, 86% tb and with both Mytens and Heraldik it would be hard to overlook him.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 February 2012)

gadetra said:



			Thank you all for your brilliant suggestions 
At the minute Loughahoe Guy is in pole position. I like Let the Lion Roar at Bridgehouse but not too sure if he's available to sporthorse mares. 
If i can get transport sorted down to Loughahoe Guy in Ballinasloe it's a done deal if not then someone closer. Am also looking into AI with the vet so fingers crossed! I'm not sending her off untill end of April/May but very very excited. I have also thought of a name for the Beth (supermare)/Loughahoe Guy offspring...it hasn't even been concieved! how sad is that 

Click to expand...

Considering that this thread was started a year ago,  I'm wondering gadetra,  just what happened.  Who did you use,  and is or was your mare in foal?

Does anyone know if Slyguff's Stud has a website?  

Alec.


----------



## Lark (24 February 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Considering that this thread was started a year ago,  I'm wondering gadetra,  just what happened.  Who did you use,  and is or was your mare in foal?

Does anyone know if Slyguff's Stud has a website?  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Goodness I didn't even notice that!

Alec, Slyguff have never had a website  I guess that is why there are so few pics around of Master Imp.
I don't think that they buy in to marketing and rely on Word of Mouth for business.
Seems to work for them anyway, from what I was told Pointiiliste got over 50 mares in his first year last year and they were good ones by all account.  I would never of heard of him at all had someone i trust pointed me in his direction.
They don't do AI either which makes life a bit more difficult.
Did you watch the video? what did you think of him? Financial reward is another very nice looking horse but his movement is just not on the same level.


----------



## sporthorseP (18 April 2012)

i have a sensational Flagmount King mare, out of a super TB flat line (Ribot) she is due in 3 weeks to Billy Mexico.

my mare is very similar in type, but she is 17.2 and was a successful 1.30/1.40 horse. She looks very similar to your mare (image of their father!!) 

I chose Billy Mexico for his superb athletic ability and his unbeatable laid back and biddable temperament. His sire Cevin Z has produced high class eventers, as well as jumpers! Plus, i've seen lots and lots of his foals at Billy Stud + 3yo which are wonderful athletic types with great trainability! All had his wonderful movement too! 

i will upload a photo for you (when i work out how)  

hope my essay helps!


----------



## perlino (3 May 2012)

Just been reading through all the old threads as i'm trying to decide what stallion to use on my mare. What does everyone think to Esteban? I think he'd be a match for the OP's mare (in theory, as being such an old post she will have made her choice) - he'd also be a very good match for my event mare. He impresses me because i adore thoroughbreds and being the WORLD'S highest ranking TB sports horse stallion (alive) and standing in the UK, i feel he is one not to be over-looked. My mare is a registered, graded Hanoverian - so this too would be good, as he is licensed with them as well as with the Holsteiner, ISH, Trak, SF and BWP. I've probably missed some off but hey ho.


----------



## gadetra (5 May 2012)

Hi all, sorry I missed the resurgence of this thread, I was without broadband and missed it completly!
Well, Beth/Supermare went down to Watervalley stud to Loughehoe Guy, as I wanted to breed an eventer (even though It'd probably cost me as TB sired foals make the least at the sales   )
She was there for 3 months and no sign of her to take via AI to him so in August (the 4th month she'd been there  ) she ran with the stallion owners young stallion Watervalley Cool Diamond :
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=...x=&color=&dog_breed=any&birthyear=&birthland=
She took woo hoo! not what I had intended, but being the first foal it'd be small so no harm having a bit of extra ID sunstance there. The foal wil the 3/4 linebred to KOD, which aren't the worst bloodlines to double up on!
She's due August the 21st but as an older maiden I expect she'll go the full 12 months, so I'm in for a very very stressed August!
There will be an full photographically enhanced thread when resultant foalín arrives 
Also this year I'm thinking of going ...(whisper it...) continental *looks around shiftily*
Je T'Aime Flamenco or Luidam maybe? Definately French, think the substance and movement match ISH's best. The stallion Touchdown is my inspiration  
Then year after next Loughehoe Guy or visa versa? Oh decisions decisions. I feel a pre-foal who's-gonna-be-the-next-daddy-thread coming on....


----------



## mellissa (5 May 2012)

Good luck with your due foal!!

I had a foal born end July and he lives at a professional stud and is rising two.  I have watched him grow in comparison with his field mates and he is seriously behind them.  In fact, I have pretty much written off having him ready for 4 year old classes when the time comes.

I would never have one so late again, in your position I would wait and start early next year- not put in foal this year.  Unless you were using a different mare?

Good luck looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## gadetra (6 May 2012)

Hi Melissa,
Yes your right the foal will be a good 5/6 months younger than it's peers and I think I will leave the covering untill next spring. As the foals are to be sold it oesn't make sense to have them so late. Her cycles were very funny and I thought if I can get the forst foal out of her it would help to regulate her cycles and make her easier to cover. Also at 16 this year time is running out! I have far too many plans and not enought time  I would really really like to get a TB sired foal and a French out of her before she finishes-the TB foal will make an eventer, she's a super type and has such a good hindleg and so scopey it would be a shame not to go for a showjumper out of her too. Her half sister is bred for showjumping so I have far too much food for thought with her!!


----------

